# Backup of amanda server



## exp_02 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am attempting to get Amanda up and running.  I have installed it from the ports collection. I am attempting to run a test backup according to http://wiki.zmanda.com/index.php/GSWA/Build_a_Basic_Configuration.

Here are the versions I am working with:

```
[amanda@pcbsd ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD pcbsd 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #7: Wed Feb 16 13:33:10 PST 2011
     [email]root@build8x64.pcbsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/pcbsd-build82/fbsd-source/8.2/sys/PCBSD  amd64
```


```
[amanda@pcbsd ~]$ pkg_info | grep amanda
amanda-client-3.2.3,1 The Advanced Maryland Automatic Network Disk Archiver (clie
amanda-perl-wrapper-1.01 Perl wrapper to use with Amanda (with libthr.so.* linked)
amanda-server-3.2.3,1 The Advanced Maryland Automatic Network Disk Archiver (serv
```
I am having a connection failure and can not seem to figure where to look.  I have been working or it for about four days.  Can anyone offer any advice?

I did not want to post lengthy log files, so I for the first post i will include snippets of the server dumper*debug log:

```
Tue Dec 27 12:25:04 2011: dumper: connect_port: Try  port 1024: available - Success
Tue Dec 27 12:25:04 2011: dumper: connect_portrange: Connect from 0.0.0.0.1024 failed: Connection refused
Tue Dec 27 12:25:04 2011: dumper: connect_portrange: connect to 127.0.0.1.43808 failed: Connection refused

Tue Dec 27 12:25:04 2011: dumper: stream_client: Could not bind to port in range 1024-65535.
```
and the output of amreport

```
FAILED DUMP DETAILS:
  /-- localhost /etc lev 0 FAILED [Can't open data output stream: Connection refused]
  sendbackup: start [localhost:/etc level 0]
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

Where did you save the config? More specifically disklist?


----------



## exp_02 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the posting tip. I don't post often to forms, there is so much out there I usually find an answer without posting.

I attempted to keep what I thought were the default locations: 


```
/usr/local/etc/amanda/MyConfig
           amanda.conf     disklist
```

The contest of which are:

disklist:

```
localhost /etc simple-gnutar-local
```

amanda.conf:

```
org "MyConfig"
infofile "/amanda/state/curinfo"
logdir "/amanda/state/log"
indexdir "/amanda/state/index"
#dumpuser "root"

tpchanger "chg-disk:/amanda/vtapes"
labelstr "MyData[0-9][0-9]"
autolabel "MyData%%" EMPTY VOLUME_ERROR
tapecycle 4
dumpcycle 3 days
amrecover_changer "changer"

tapetype "TEST-TAPE"
define tapetype TEST-TAPE {
  length 10 gbytes
  filemark 4 kbytes
}

define dumptype simple-gnutar-local {
    auth "local"
    compress none
    program "GNUTAR"
    dumpcycle 0
}

holdingdisk hd1 {
    directory "/amanda/holding"
    use 50 mbytes
    chunksize 1 mbyte
}
```


----------



## exp_02 (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope I am not being impatient, any more hints?


----------

